# Blackened Chicken With Guacamole And Black Beans



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Blackened Chicken With Guacamole And Black Beans


Ingredients 

Blackened Chicken 
4 chicken breasts, boneless, skinless 
2 ounces butter, melted 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon paprika 
1 teaspoon onion powder 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon dried thyme 
1/2 to 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1/2 teaspoon cracked black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano 

Guacamole 
2 avocados 
1 small tomato, peeled and chopped 
1 small jalapeño pepper, chopped fine 
1 small onion, chopped 
1 clove garlic, chopped fine 
1 tablespoon fresh cilantro, chopped fine 
1/4 cup of sour cream 
1 tablespoon lime juice 
Salt and pepper to taste 



Black Beans 

1 tablespoon olive oil 
4 garlic cloves, chopped fine 
1 large jalapeño pepper, seeded, chopped fine 
1/2 teaspoon (rounded) ground cumin 
2 15-ounce cans black beans, rinsed, drained 
1-1/2 cups chicken broth, fresh or canned 
Juice of 1/2 to 1 lime, to taste 
Salt and pepper, to taste 
Chopped fresh cilantro, for garnish 

Method 

Guacamole 

Cut the avocados in half, remove the stones and scoop out the flesh. Coarsely chop and place in mixing bowl. 

Add remaining ingredients and mix well, adjusting the salt and pepper to taste. 

Refrigerate 1 to 2 hours before serving to allow flavors to blend. 

Blackened Chicken 

Pound each chicken breast with a mallet or rolling pin until it is an even thickness. (about 1/2 inch) 

Brush both sides of chicken breast with the melted butter. Set aside 

Combine the salt, paprika, onion powder, garlic powder, thyme, cayenne pepper, black pepper, and oregano in a shallow bowl and mix well. 

Coat the chicken breasts with the spice mix, covering completely. 

Heat a heavy cast iron or other skillet until it is searing hot. Cook the chicken for about 4 minutes on each side. 

Black Beans 

Heat the oil in large heavy bottom saucepan over medium-high heat. Add garlic, jalapeño, and cumin and sauté 30 seconds. Add the beans and broth and cook 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. 

Coarsely mash beans with potato masher. Continue boiling until thick, stirring frequently. 

Add the lime juice, to taste, and mix well. Season to taste the salt and pepper. 

Transfer to serving bowl and sprinkle with cilantro.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh, yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

